# Jeffrey Friedl?



## Jim W (Apr 7, 2016)

For some reason I'm unable to access Jeffrey Friedl's web site (regex.info).

Does anyone know if this is a temporary problem?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 7, 2016)

It was reported here yesterday by Tim Spear that the site is undergoing a server change and should be back up soon.


----------



## Jim W (Apr 8, 2016)

clee01l said:


> It was reported here yesterday by Tim Spear that the site is undergoing a server change and should be back up soon.



Thanks, Cletus! It's still down, but I'll keep checking.

Enjoy,

Jim


----------



## Jim W (Apr 9, 2016)

Just to let you know, Jeffrey's blog is back online! Reports of My Death Have Been Greatly Exaggerated


----------

